# Beverage of Choice



## debodun (Apr 26, 2018)

Ordinarily, what would be your preference for a non-alcoholic meal-accompanying beverage?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 26, 2018)

Iced water or iced tea.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 26, 2018)

Water


----------



## terry123 (Apr 26, 2018)

Milk or sweet tea.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 26, 2018)

Water,  Iced tea,  beer,  Pepsi.   Depends on the food  I'm eating.


----------



## helenbacque (Apr 26, 2018)

Just plain water


----------



## IKE (Apr 26, 2018)

Spring, summer, fall and winter I drink more iced tea than anything else.

Like coffee, I like my tea a little on the strong side but I don't care for sweet tea.....I want just enough sugar added to take away just a bit of the bitter from the tea.


----------



## jujube (Apr 26, 2018)

Unsweetened strong iced tea with lots of lemon.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 26, 2018)

Water


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 26, 2018)

Diet Coke


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 26, 2018)

Sweetened Hot weak tea...or water!!


----------



## rkunsaw (Apr 27, 2018)

Milk, buttermilk, lemonade, or iced tea depending on the meal and what's available.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 27, 2018)

Hot tea or iced tea
Asian food; hot tea
most others; iced tea
Mexican food; anything cold


----------



## Pappy (Apr 27, 2018)

Iced tea, water or pizza night, Pepsi.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 27, 2018)

Pappy said:


> Iced tea, water or pizza night, Pepsi.


Pepsi and pizza

yes, oh yes


----------



## twinkles (Apr 27, 2018)

iced tea or coffee is all i drink


----------



## debodun (Apr 27, 2018)

I drink several cups of hot tea (assorted varieties) a day ad in between, seltzer water (various flavors).


----------



## Robusta (Apr 27, 2018)

Large glass of Coke. Coffee after.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Apr 27, 2018)

Water, coffee, smoothies, lactaid-free skim milk....


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 27, 2018)

Water with a whine wash


----------



## Big Horn (Apr 27, 2018)

Tomato juice with plenty of lemon before with any food.

Depending on what the food is: unsweetened lemonade, unsweetened iced tea with lemon, hot tea (Chinese restaurant), green tea, or milk during.

Coffee (Arabica, no Robusta) after.

  An exception can be made for a cup or more of Robusta before, during, and after an old time coffee shop breakfast with meat, eggs, potatoes, and toast or biscuits.


----------



## Lethe200 (Apr 27, 2018)

At home: water. With certain types of cuisine we may drink tea, either black tea or chai.

At restaurants: iced tea or Pellegrino. I occasionally like hard cider or rose champagne, but not often since I'm usually the driver.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 27, 2018)

Sweet tea with lemon...then water.


----------



## needshave (Apr 29, 2018)

Water during all meals, with strong black coffee after the meal.


----------



## Ferocious (May 30, 2018)

Half fill a tall glass with cranberry juice, top up with lemonade........sip it first....... then take an almighty big swig......luvlee jublee...


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (May 30, 2018)

water


----------



## StarSong (May 30, 2018)

Coffee in the morning
Water or club soda throughout the day
Herbal tea in the evening

Maybe a beer or some wine now and then
Beer with pizza, for sure, beer with pizza .  Preferably a Sleeman's Cream Ale (from Ontario, Canada), if one of my Canadian good fairies has recently visited and gifted me with a twelve pack.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 30, 2018)

You spoiled my answer when you stated non-alcoholic!


----------



## CindyLouWho (May 30, 2018)

AZ Jim said:


> You spoiled my answer when you stated non-alcoholic!



Ha!Ha!, Jim.....that's right....what about my sangria?


----------



## StarSong (May 30, 2018)

CindyLouWho said:


> Ha!Ha!, Jim.....that's right....what about my sangria?



I ignored that part of the question.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 30, 2018)

Depends on what I'm eating.   Sorry, but pizza, BBQ and Mexican food mean "beer."       Otherwise it's tea, water or a coke.  My husband is a milk drinker, though.


----------

